# Benefit Ride @ old Mud Fury Park in West Monore???



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Does anyone on here in that area no anything about it or plan to attend?? From what i have heard the gates are suppose to open at 10:00 am and its $10 per person. Is there any truth to this or what? Im thinking about going if its true. if anyone on here wants to meet up over there and ride.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I know about a benefit ride for Mancuso at the HL park in Shreveport, but thats the only one Ive heard of lately.


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

When is this ride im working between Monroe and shreveport and would lije to attend .

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Its this Saturday April 28th. And I saw the one at the HL park. I would like to make that one as well BUT it's right after Marengo.


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

Southernmuddjunkie said:


> Does anyone on here in that area no anything about it or plan to attend?? From what i have heard the gates are suppose to open at 10:00 am and its $10 per person. Is there any truth to this or what? Im thinking about going if its true. if anyone on here wants to meet up over there and ride.


 

This IS true. Gates open at 10, with a 10$ cover charge. Id like to go but im not sure if i can make it because of work.


----------

